# Lo accompagnai fino alla macchina o fino la macchina



## NataliaValeria

AIUTO! HO UN DUBBIO ATROCE. QUALE SAREBBE LA FORMA CORRETTA?: Lo accompagnai _fino alla_ macchina o _fino la_ macchina. Con o senza la preposizione??? Grazie infinite!


----------



## alfaalfa

NataliaValeria said:


> AIUTO! HO UN DUBBIO ATROCE. QUALE SAREBBE LA FORMA CORRETTA?: Lo accompagnai _fino alla_ macchina o _fino la_ macchina. Con o senza la preposizione??? Grazie infinite!


Ciao


----------



## Moradin

fino alla macchina 
fino la macchina


----------



## NataliaValeria

Grazie! Sapresti spiegarmi perché?


----------



## Moradin

Che io sappia, se il suo significato non è prettamente figurato ("accompagnare col violino"), accompagnare rientra in quella categoria che sono i "verbi di movimento". Essendo un verbo che esprime il muoversi, introduce un luogo verso o dal quale ci si muove. Nel caso tuo il luogo è la macchina, ergo ha bisogno di un *complemento di moto a luogo/da luogo* per avere senso compiuto. Il complemento a luogo si costruisce con la preposizione *a + il luogo in questione* (la macchina).  
A chi mi segue eventuali smentite.


----------



## NataliaValeria

Per me, non fá una piega!  E' proprio giusto il ragionamento. Grazie!


----------



## alfaalfa

NataliaValeria said:


> Per me, non fa una piega!  E' proprio giusto il ragionamento. Grazie!


----------



## ohbice

NataliaValeria said:


> AIUTO! HO UN DUBBIO ATROCE. QUALE SAREBBE LA FORMA CORRETTA?: Lo accompagnai _fino alla_ macchina o _fino la_ macchina. Con o senza la preposizione??? Grazie infinite!



A me suona più scorrevole "lo accompagnai all'auto". Ma certo anche "fino all'automobile" ha il suo perché.
p


----------



## NataliaValeria

E' VERO CHE IL VERBO FARE, AL PRESENTE DELL'INDICATIVO SI SCRIVE SENZA ACCENTO, MA PURTROPPO E' UN FATTO CHE TENDO A RIFIUTARE  PERCHE' DOVREBBE SCRIVERSI DIVERSAMENTE DALLA PAROLA FA (NOTA MUSICALE)....E QUESTO SEGNO GRAFICO, A LIVELLO GRAMMATICALE, SI CHIAMA DIACRITICO...


----------



## NataliaValeria

oh said:


> Mi cancelleranno il post ma te lo devo dire: tendi a ridfiutare anche i caratteri minuscoli? Perché così è pesantissimo... (oltre a violare una certa netiquette).


Scusa, stavo facendo altro e ho continuato con le maiuscole...Sei un tantino pignola/o, peró!


----------



## NataliaValeria

Va bene. Allora, per evitarti ulteriori sofferenze, terró a mente di non utilizzare piú le maiuscole!


----------



## Odysseus54

NataliaValeria said:


> Va bene. Allora, per evitarti ulteriori sofferenze, terró a mente di non utilizzare piú le maiuscole!




Non si tratta di sofferenze, ma di netiquette e di convenzioni.  Usare le maiuscole equivale ad alzare la voce.


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me la preposizione _a_ ci vuole anche perché "fino" non è una vera preposizione, invece forma locuzioni preposizionali (o preposizioni improprie - credo che si chiamino così) insieme con altre preposizioni (a, da) ugualmente come _intorno a_,_ davanti a_, ecc...


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Secondo me la preposizione _a_ ci vuole anche perché "fino" non è una vera preposizione, invece forma locuzioni preposizionali (o preposizioni improprie - credo che si chiamino così) insieme con altre preposizioni (a, da) ugualmente come _intorno a_,_ davanti a_, ecc...



Ciao a tutti!

Io direi che siamo in presenza di un moto a luogo e questo è il motivo per cui ci deve essere la preposizione, in questo caso "a". Il termine "fino" rafforza il concetto ma la frase avrebbe lo stesso significato senza di esso: "lo accompagnai alla macchina".

Questa la mia spiegazione.....voi come la vedete?


----------



## NataliaValeria

francisgranada said:


> Secondo me la preposizione _a_ ci vuole anche perché "fino" non è una vera preposizione, invece forma locuzioni preposizionali (o preposizioni improprie - credo che si chiamino così) insieme con altre preposizioni (a, da) ugualmente come _intorno a_,_ davanti a_, ecc...



Grazie mille! Il tuo post é molto chiaro!


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> ...  Il termine "fino" rafforza il concetto ma la frase avrebbe lo stesso significato senza di esso: "lo accompagnai alla macchina"...


Questo è vero. Ma la preposizione "a" la usiamo anche nei casi come p.e. "rimango a casa fino a domani", dove non c'è nessun moto a luogo.


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Questo è vero. Ma la preposizione "a" la usiamo anche nei casi come p.e. "rimango a casa fino a domani", dove non c'è nessun moto a luogo.



Infatti, ma questo è un complemento di *stato* in luogo e non di *moto *a luogo. Entrmabi, in alcune frasi, richiedono "a" ma hanno significati differenti, amico mio!


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> Infatti, ma questo è un complemento di *stato* in luogo e non di *moto *a luogo. Entrmabi, in alcune frasi, richiedono "a" ma hanno significati differenti, amico mio!


Amico mio turineis, hai ragione. Io non ti contraddico, invece sto dicendo una cosa diversa: la parola "fino" da solo non funziona come preposizione, per cui "_fino la macchina" _non van bene senza un'altra (adeguata) preposizione. Nel caso di moto a luogo e stato in luogo è tipicamente la prep. "a" (come dici anche tu).  

Dal Treccani:
*fino*2 ...  1. Come prep. ... si usa solo davanti a un’altra preposizione o a un avverbio ...

P.S. Forse non mi sono spiegato assai comprensibilmente nel mio post #16.


----------



## giginho

No no, Francis....sono io che non ho capito correttamente quello che dicevi tu e ho preso un'altra strada!

Hai perfettamente ragione!

Da noi si dice: "chi male intende, peggio risponde"!


----------



## Passante

giginho said:


> Infatti, ma questo è un complemento di *stato* in luogo e non di *moto *a luogo. Entrmabi, in alcune frasi, richiedono "a" ma hanno significati differenti, amico mio!



Scusa ma devo per forza intervenire: Rimango a casa fino a domani risponde alla domanda 'per quanto tempo?' da cui è un complemento indiretto di tempo precisamente un *complemento di tempo continuato* e non un complemento di luogo o di stato, sempre se non ho commesso 'orrori'.


----------



## giginho

Passante said:


> Scusa ma devo per forza intervenire: Rimango a casa fino a domani risponde alla domanda 'per quanto tempo?' da cui è un complemento indiretto di tempo precisamente un *complemento di tempo continuato* e non un complemento di luogo o di stato, sempre se non ho commesso 'orrori'.



Post 19: io mi riferivo a: "rimango a casa"; lui parlava "fino a domani"


----------



## Passante

francisgranada said:


> Secondo me la preposizione _a_ ci vuole anche perché "fino" non è una vera preposizione, invece forma locuzioni preposizionali (o preposizioni improprie - credo che si chiamino così) insieme con altre preposizioni (a, da) ugualmente come _intorno a_,_ davanti a_, ecc...


locuzioni prepositive


----------



## Passante

giginho said:


> Post 19: io mi riferivo a: "rimango a casa"; lui parlava "fino a domani"


Ecco allora non avevo capito, scusa.


----------



## francisgranada

Passante said:


> Ecco allora non avevo capito, scusa.


Comunque non hai reagito male nel tuo post #20 visto che l'argomento è l'uso di "fino".



> locuzioni prepositive


Grazie


----------



## giginho

Passante said:


> Ecco allora non avevo capito, scusa.



Figurati!!!

Alla fine due fraintendimenti (il mio su cosa chiedeva Francis e il tuo su cosa rispondevo io) hanno portato te a dare la risposta che Francis cercava!!! Strana a volte la vita no??

Buona giornata!


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> ...  Da noi si dice: "chi male intende, peggio risponde"!


Invece per noi vale: "chi male intende la sbagliata risposta, bene risponde"


----------

